# Dye House in NC or on the east coast?



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

I know this has been covered in the forum before, but searching the threads I couldn't find what I was looking for. I am looking for a good dye house here in N.C. or along the east coast so if anyone knows one let me know please,......Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You might try calling around to the different screen printing shops in your area to see if they might have a lead for you. 

Sometimes they deal with different vendors like dye houses, manufacturers, etc and they might be able to give you some good info.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

contacts i believe one of the members on this board had a link to this site in there sig and pretty sure it was there website. But you may try to contact them they offer alot of sevices listed on there site


----------



## modlife (May 18, 2007)

Try Peace Textiles in SC. You can get ahold of them by calling the number at Pacific Sports ----- Retail Quality Wholesale Price Blank T-Shirts


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

check www.fashiondex.com they have a big list of garment dyer contractors, not sure if you get all the info online or have to buy the contractor book, it's def worth it , you want to work w/professionals only, there is too much to loose when dying in bulk with amateurs.


----------

